# Collector surefire suggestions



## Surefire6p (Mar 5, 2018)

Im a huge fan of the 6p surefires, I think its an iconic look that will always be a classic, Im scouting a round body 6p but was also wondering what you all suggest me to look into as a unique and not so common piece. I currently own:

6p w/kx4
2 BNIB 6ps
6p-USA patriotic spirit BNIB
6p gunmetal
6px pro 911 #500/1000 BNIB
9p BNIB
G2X tan tactical 
E2O Outdoorsman 
P2X fury tactical

thanks for for stopping by


----------



## bykfixer (Mar 5, 2018)

Good start.

The E series is a fun hobby too. Then discovering SureFires that either lego to the E, the P or both...

Welcome to the nut-house.


----------



## Surefire6p (Mar 5, 2018)

thanks for the reply bykfixer. the E series lights sure do catch my attention I was just looking up a few models!!! its a fun addiction LOL!!!!


----------

